# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Familja kërkon vëllezërit Xhetani, emigrant në Itali

## koder kiss

albo te faleminderit  qe keni  hapur  kete teme kaq serioze dhe te dhimbshme
kjo eshte nje nga temat qe ka prekur shume familje shqiptare njera nga ato familje eshte edhe  familja  ime

Ka 11 vjet qe dy vellezer te mite  jane nisur  ne mergim  ne drejtim te italise
dhe nuk kemi asnje lajm

po ju pershkruaj shkurt historine
Ne nentore te vitit 1995 jane nisur nga burreli  per ne durres  ku nga  aty do te niseshin per itali
me tragetin e nje mikut tone ( qamil  kolaveri) mirepo  si mbas ketij mikut  keto nuk jane nisur  me kete traget   dhe jane nisur ne drejtim te vlores  kjo eshte nata  e  29 nentorit  1995
ku ne kete nate ka qene nje tra gjedi ne  kanalin e otrantos  eshte mbytur nje motorskaf duke marre jetet e 17 personave  po gjithashtu kane shpetuar  edhe 5 vete te tjere
ku ne i kemi takuar pas pak  diteve  dhe i kemi treguar edhe fotografite  dhe emrat e vertete
por ato jane shprehur qe ne nuk i kemi pare keto fytyra 
Kemi arritur  te takohemi me kapot  e ketyre skafeve  qe mbanin emrat ne shenim dhe parate
dhe  te njejten pergjigje kemi marre qe keto dy persona nuk i kemi pare( gjithmone te shoqeruar me fotografi dhe  emera)
Pra mbas te dheneva qe kemi marre keto nuk jane nisur per itali  ne naten   29 nentorit
para disa muajsh e dhame  kete njoftim  tek nje program i nje kanali satelitore 
ku aty morem shume telefonata te ndryshme  ku  shumica e tyre  thonin qe jane pare ne greqi
megjithate  kjo nuk eshte vendimtare dhe e sakte ; Ka shume vjete qe presim ne meshiren e fatit pret ; nusja burrin , pret baba djemte,  priti nena djemte  per 5 vjet  dhe nuk mundi me teper te prese , dhe u largua nga kjo bote me shpirte te derrmuar dhe me lot ne sy, meraku dhe stresi e mori .
ajo u nda nga shpresa jone nese nje dite  do ti shihte dy djemte e vet, po pret  vajza babain dhe xhaxhain e vet qe nuk injeh,  pret motra vellezerit, pret vellai vellezerit.
Po valle  a ka ndonje ne kete bote  qe do ta shuaj kete enigme ?
A ekziston ndonje person  qe mund te na kthej buzeqeshjen harmonine si dikur?
A ka ndonje person qe mund te prezantoj baben dhe femine, xhaxhain dhe mbesen?
JU lutem  kush te kete informacion  na shkruani apo telefononi

po jap emrat e tyre 


Artan xhetani  vjec    36
Rustem xhetani   vjec  39
vendlindja    Derjan  ( fshati) burrel ( qyteti)


Pra ju lutem te gjith shqiptareve  ne cdo ved te botes nese keni nje informacion te sakte sidoqofte  ai, i mire apo i keq ju lutem   kontaktoni ne forum

apo ne numrin tim te telefonit
mobil;  00447780793646
home;00441215543546


Fotografite nuk i kam ne keto momente po shume shpejt do tisjelle ne forum

----------


## koder kiss

Per shqiptaret  ne greqi
kur ata te dy kane emigruar ne greqi jane prezantuar me emra grek
kristo- Artani
Jorgo-Rustemi
nga emisioni " ku je" i nje programi teliviziv  ne Shqiperi  kemi marre informacione jo te plota nga shqiptare qe jetojne ne greqi  dhe qe kane jetuar dikur , 

Cdo gje e ka nje zgjidhje ne kete bote po te drejtohem  me lutjet e mia  dhe te gjith familjes time 
ty( personi )  qe di  nje informacion  per vellezerit  xhetani
ju lutem  per  nje  informacion te sakte?

----------


## dardajan

Me  coptohet  zemra  ,  dhe  me  perloten  syte  ,kur  lexoj  ngjarje  te tilla  ,  dhe  per  fat  te keq  populli  yne  ka  shume  te tilla.

Une  jetoj  ne  Itali  prej  94  dhe  mund  te  them  qe  prej  95  deri  me  sot  ketu  jane  bere  4  here  sanatorie  qe  do  te  thote  nje  ligj  per te  bere  dokumente  kushdo  qe  ndodhet  ketu  dhe  ka  nje  pune,  prandaj  mendoj  qe  po  te  kishin  arritur  ketu   do  ishin  rregulluar  dhe  do  kishin  telefonuar  familjet  e  tyre,  prandaj  mendoj  te  gjeni  gjurmet  drejt  Greqise  .

----------


## kacaku basket

koder_kiss po ne policine shqiptare apo ne interpol Tirana keni denoncuar keto dy humbje?

gjeja qe me vret sa here lexoj keto lajmerime eshte qe si ka mundesi qe njerezit tane te dashur nuk behen te gjalle te lajmerojne  :i ngrysur: 

po arrita te gjej nai gje kendej nga italia do te te lajmeroj.

----------


## koder kiss

faleminderit  qe me keni shkruajtur  dardajan dhe  cacaku

UNE KAM QENE VETE NE ITALI  NGA  95 DERI  NE 98  KAM  KERKUAR  GJITHANDEJ
ME QEVERI  ME PROGRAME TELEVIZIVE  KU KAM CUAR EDHE FOTOGRAFITE
KA QENE  PROGRAMI   CHI  LA VISTO   POR  ASNJE  INFORMACION
UNE JA KAM DHENE INTERPOLIT DHE  POLICISE SHQIPTARE  POR AKOMA ASGJE

NGA TELEFONATA TE NDRYSHME   QE KEMI MARRE  TEK EMISIONI SATELITORE  " KU JE"
QE  TE DY VELLEZERIT  XHETANI JANE PARE NE GREQI  >  MIREPO   KJO  NUK ME NGROH
KETE   HUMBJE E KAM  SHTRUAR EDHE NE QEVERINE  GREKE  DHE NE MEDJAT GREKE
POR PERGJIGJIA NUK KOROSPONDON ME  ATE TE TELEFONUESEVE
SHUME TELEFONUS QE KANE JETUAR NE GREQI  DHE QE JETOJNE  
E LIDHIN  KETE NGJARJE ME BURGUN E   LARISAS  KORIDHALOS DHE TE JANINES
KEMI KONTAKTUAR KETO BURGJE  ME ANE TE  SHTETIT SHQIPTARE DHE ATIJ GREK 
POR PERGJIGJJA  QE  ATO NUK JANE
SIC E DIME TE GJITHE  QEVERIA JONE NUK KA FORCE  PER TE VEPRUAR  NE GREQI
DHE SE ATO AS NUK DUAN TE JA DINE PER QEVERINE TONE
NJE AVOKATE GREKE DHE NJE SHQIPTARE ME JANE SHPREHUR KESHTU:
QE TI  KERKOSH KETO DY PERSONA  DUHET TE PAKTEN TU DIHET EMRI DHE MBIEMRI  QE JANE RREGJISTRUAR  ME FOTOGRAFI  ESHTE E PAMUNDUR PER ARSYE  SE NE BURGJET GREKE NUK KA PAS SISTEM KOMPJUTERIZIMI  DHE SI PASOJE  ATO JANE TE RREGJISTRUAR VETEM ME DOSJE
DHE PER TI DALLUAR ME ANE TE FOTOGRAFIVE  DUHET TE HAPEN TE GJITHA DOSJET QE PREJ DHJETE VJETESH  QE KJO ESHTE VESHTIRE QE E BEN NJE AVOKAT NORMAL
VETEM PO QE NDONJE AVOKAT SHUM I FORTE  DHE MBASE

PO JU LUTEM GJITH JU SHQIOTAREVE QE JETONI NE GREQI APO KENI JETUAR GJATE KESAJ KOHE
NE SE KENI NDONJE TE AFERM  APO SHOKUN TUAJ  NE KETO BURGJE
APO KANE QENE  GJATE KESAJ PERIUDHE
JU LUTEM NA KONTAKTONI    NE SE KENI NDONJE INFORMACION  SIDO QOFTE  AI

----------


## koder kiss

para disa ditesh  dhash nje lajmerim per vellezerit e mi te humbur
qindra vete e kane lexuar por asnje pergjigje apo sygjerim
a eshte  e mundur  qe asnje te mos dij   asnje informacion  per keta 2 vellezer?
apo eshte  dikush qe ngurron te shprehet  ,   ketu ne forum eshte variant i mire per" ty " qe din  per kete ceshtje  ju lutem   shkruaj  askush nuk te  identifikon ketu
vetem   duam te dali ne pah e verteta   sido qofte ajo

----------


## Lushnjari_84

koder_kiss me vjen shume keq qe keni kete brenge........shiko te lidhesh me interpolin shqiptar.....une ne te njeten kohe po kerkoj me lidhjet e mija ketu ne itali............................

----------


## landi45

me ckam degjuar njehere rastesisht ne vlor me duket se skafi qe jane nisur keta dhe disa te tjere eshte mbytur por dhe me vone kam marre vesh qe disa persona nga burreli kishin hypur ne kete skaf dhe qe ishin vellezer por sme kujtohet mire tani se ka kaluar kohe

----------


## koder kiss

> me ckam degjuar njehere rastesisht ne vlor me duket se skafi qe jane nisur keta dhe disa te tjere eshte mbytur por dhe me vone kam marre vesh qe disa persona nga burreli kishin hypur ne kete skaf dhe qe ishin vellezer por sme kujtohet mire tani se ka kaluar kohe


 Nga jeni ju zoteri ? Nga i keni marre keto te dhena?  ku ke mare vesh me vone ? nga kush? Si ta kuptoj rastesine tuaj ne vlore? Me bind!

----------


## [LoTi]

Nje rast teper prekes, me te vertet me vjen shum keq, por te uroj qe te keni nje prgj sa me te mir dhe te shpejt. Nese arrij te gjej njdonje info ketej nga it, do te njoftoj.

----------


## SuPeRsTaRi

*M*ë *V*jen *T*eper *K*eq *P*er *P*ersonat *T*e *H*umb*ur* *D*he *Q*e *J*an *N*dar *N*ga *Fa*miljet e *T*yre *P*a *D*eshiru*ar*...!

----------

